# Useful article: Cost of Living in Singapore 2013



## Punekar

Hi guys,

While surfing on internet i came across this very useful article, so thought of sharing with you....(though i am not sure if i am allowed to post this link here)

Cost of Living in Singapore in 2013: Your Guide


----------



## asublimepizza

Pretty useful for a first glance. 

Not exhaustive to the list of things to note, are things to import into the country. I overheard sports people such as body builders, aspiring surfers and yachtsmen bring in their own gear and consumables. An expat Austrian Chef at a restaurant brought in certain foods that would have been easily obtainable not because of geography but due to other cost factors.


----------



## asublimepizza

General guide

Helpful Expatriate Links for Singapore

May need adding to.


----------



## Bellee

Thank you for sharing


----------



## HappyLiving

Yes, Singapore is getting more and more expensive.


----------

